# What Was I Thinking?



## Baymule (May 20, 2017)

Because it gets so beastly hot here, I grabbed a kiddie plastic pool for Trip. Congratulating myself for providing Trip with a nice cooling pool, I placed it in the shade and filled it up. 

And Trip said.......Mom! It's too SMALL!!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2017)

Smart Bay! 

This is actually HOW dogs cool off ... their front feet! So providing something that they can put those front feet into is fantastic! Far better then them standing in the water buckets!


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2017)

Paris is afraid of water, like she'll melt if it gets on her. Trip will jump into the horse tub and happily sit in it. I was aiming for a sit or lay down bath for him.......oops......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 20, 2017)

Now, that's some funny stuff!  Cowboy and Maddie come up wet from the pond a couple times a day!


----------



## babsbag (May 20, 2017)

Alondra plays in the water trough. When it get really hot here I put a sprinkler on a timer, 1  min every hour. It keeps the dust down and the field damp and the dogs just dig a hole in the damp dirt...so do the goats.


----------



## Latestarter (May 20, 2017)

That's too funny Bay  I think that pool might work for your ducks (1 at a time)...


----------



## MikeLM (May 20, 2017)

Too funny!


----------

